# feeding a mantis fireflies



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a level 3-4 African Mantis. Since the fireflies are starting to come out in my area and are easy to catch, can I feed them to her? I am not sure if she is large enough or if they will be potentially deadly to her.

Thank You


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 9, 2005)

I advise against it. Fireflies in North America are poisonous and have been known to kill pet lizards. Not sure if the same would happen to a mantid, but I wouldn't want to take the chance and find out.


----------



## Jolt (Jun 9, 2005)

I tried feeding my asian mantis Fire flys once. It grabbed the fly, looking like it wanted to eat it, took a taste and threw it away very fast. They definitely dont like them. I figure The fire flys give off some kind of defensive odor or substance that wards off predators.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2005)

I feed them to my mantids. No problems with it. My grandis' will eat them in about two bites. Of course they will eat about anything.


----------



## dino (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello,

I agree with Rick I feed some to my spiny flower male and female mantids and they are just doing fine


----------



## Dartania (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys, there is probably hundreds of different species of fireflys. Some poisonous, some not. Buy a insect guide, so you can look up anything you catch, and read whether or not its poisonous before risking your mantis. Thats what i do..


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

My mantids don't look up what bugs are harmful before eating them so neither do I  But of course the only wild insects I feed are the ones I already know not to be harmful. I don't feed bees or wasps for obvious reasons however I see wild mantids eating them often.


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

I look up the food for my mantids for thier safety.


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help!


----------

